# wood to drywall



## Pbpaints (Mar 12, 2014)

So the contractor befor me screwed up the installation of the door jam. He then added a piece of wood around the door jam witch had allready been corner beeded and taped. Now do I mesh tape and plaster this? I did it on some doors and it keeps cracking, any suggestions?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Pbpaints (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah I know thats how I feel  that was funny. Any suggestions though


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't understand the problem. Maybe more detai


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

if it is caking you are doing it wrong


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MESH?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wide trim.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

So someone put in doors in a finished opening and the doors weren't wide enough? How wide is the area you're trying to tape?

More than likely the only real fix is to put up wider casing. Tape and mud will likely just keep cracking.


----------



## Pbpaints (Mar 12, 2014)

Doing it wrong? I tape and 1st coat plaster second coat mud. Thanks but no thanks. Let me try to give you other guys who are actually trying to help more detail.

So the doors sit flush with the opening which would usually be a jam. Instead they framed it as if it where going to be just a hallway, metal track sheetrock and corner bead. I taped it and they put the doors in. Not on traditional hinges im not sure what they are called but the bottom was drilled into the floore and the top about an in into the top frame.

The problem is the framing wasn't measured right. There was about a 1/4 inch gap around so they added wood and want me to tape it. But it keeps cracking.
Thus is where I need help, can it be done properly without cracking again? If so how
Thanks.
Sorry about the rant at the beginning, I am askibg for help/solutions not from someone saying "your doing it wrong"


----------



## vconstruction (Apr 1, 2007)

You can't tape wood and drywall together. The wood expands and contracts so it will always crack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

So it's a swing door? I would have told them no from the get go. Trying to tape something like that is stupid, they should be coming up with their own remedy to fix a screw up...that works.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

your on a hiding to no where with this why cant they just trim the opening there's more or less a jamb there with the timber strip ..better still glue the strip to the door instead


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think pictures would have helped explain your dilemma.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, really need a picture. And with nothing concrete to go on I think mesh will be a mistake in that situation. 

I would love to help. Google luck.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

There's three ways.


1. Install casing or desired trim from wood they added and lap the drywall/plaster like traditional casing on a door. The joint will always crack.

2. Add block to bottom of door instead of the top.

3. Remove your header drywall correct the framing height and re drywall the header.

The third would be my choice.:thumbsup:

The swinging door hardware should not mount directly to the drywall either. There should be a wooden mounting block of some sort or the drywall will crush over time and the top hinge will become loose.


----------



## Pbpaints (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, there is a piece of wood on fotr the hinge up top its about a foot long and the other 3 ft is drywall. 
The Gc on the site approved all of this crappy work belive it or not I warned him before hand. I'm just going to patch and tell him its going to keep cracking. I have to finish I need my final check. 
Thanks for your help all.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

sometimes thats all you can do as long as he accept the ongoing responsibility


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

vconstruction said:


> You can't tape wood and drywall together. The wood expands and contracts so it will always crack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have ff for that and have used it in sheets of wood...it looks like drywall when your done. so cut off a 6'' roll off the 36'' roll and use ap mud and fuse it together :clap:


----------

